# General Chit Chat



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is the thread for General Chit Chat. Post away!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am watching Ice Skating with my wife right now. Where do they come up with the names for these moves? Triple Lutz?? Double Camel? Triple Sow Cow??


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I had been missing the rain, but I kindof wish it would go away now.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> I had been missing the rain, but I kindof wish it would go away now.


I am excited it is nice out today. That means I get to shoot!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

NaturalFork said:


> I had been missing the rain, but I kindof wish it would go away now.


I am excited it is nice out today. That means I get to shoot!
[/quote]Down here in TX we are still getting the first real rain in over a year. Doesn't matter much though, as I am at work all day anyway.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL 4 posts to get to discussing the weather. I am going to look into studies on human conversation and see what the average time is for people to start discussing it. I find it fascinating that when people start making small talk it always loops back to what it's like outside!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

True that!

I had an Omelet for lunch, stuffed with Cheddar, Ham, Sausage, and Bacon. Yum!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> True that!
> 
> I had an Omelet for lunch, stuffed with Cheddar, Ham, Sausage, and Bacon. Yum!


I still need to have lunch... But stuck in social security office. Sigh.

-Restita


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

HopefulHunter said:


> LOL 4 posts to get to discussing the weather. I am going to look into studies on human conversation and see what the average time is for people to start discussing it. I find it fascinating that when people start making small talk it always loops back to what it's like outside!


Take a look at 'Godwins Law' while you are at it









*Godwin's law* (also known as *Godwin's Rule of Nazi Analogies* or *Godwin's Law of Nazi Analogies*) is a humorous observation made by Mike Godwin in 1990 that has become an Internet adage. It states: "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches 1." In other words, Godwin observed that, given enough time, in _any_ online discussion-regardless of topic or scope-someone inevitably criticizes some point made in the discussion by comparing it to beliefs held by Hitler and the Nazis.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

SlingGal said:


> True that!
> 
> I had an Omelet for lunch, stuffed with Cheddar, Ham, Sausage, and Bacon. Yum!


I still need to have lunch... But stuck in social security office. Sigh.

-Restita
[/quote]They certainly dont have efficient operations!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hrawk! How dare you post that! You're a freaking Nazi mod!!1111


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tacos for dinner!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Hrawk! How dare you post that! You're a freaking Nazi mod!!1111


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am going to be really pissed if the Circuit of the Americas guys dont get the Contract and $25 million dollar check to Bernie Ecclestone. I really would love to have an F1 race less than an hour away from my house.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm about to watch Cowboys and Aliens. Hope it is good!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Not a bad movie!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

WOOO HOOO! The American Grand Prix is still on!!

http://www.racintoday.com/archives/31947


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens was pretty good! I think it was yet another of those awesome concept that could have been done better films, but having said that, it was still very good


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree, the concept was great! I didn't expect to see the aliens as much as I did. I was expecting it to be similar to Super 8 where you never really saw them clearly.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi guys, G'morning! What's shakin' this morning?

-Restita


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Me! It was stinking COLD out there today!!!


----------

